# My pony giving birth...



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

to me!











Hahaha, I just found this picture. It's quite old :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope you're not expecting replies.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hahaha well i'll reply! 
i got a pic like that, except its cuz another horse was standing wayyyy behind gabby, bahahaha
thats a cute pic


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> I hope you're not expecting replies.


It's just a bit of fun...


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sorry if it's not a very appropriate thread, and if it's just too stupid and immature...but hey, some people may find it somewhat funny.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ok then....................  lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I actually think its pretty cute :lol: I was expecting to see a baby foal and instead it's a photo of a horses *** JK :lol: I'm so funny


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

It's a girl!!! CONGRATS 

and I think it's cute!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What a pretty little filly! Hope it doesn't look anything like it's dame.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> I hope you're not expecting replies.


Apperantly she is getting them!


----------

